# Game check system



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

So, all you guys that got deer, how was the new game check system?
:good::bad:


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Worked great in spring turkey season. Haven&#8217;t used it for deer, but I would expect it to be the same.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

A buddy of mine used it opening day and I used it yesterday, it worked grat. We did it online and you just follow the steps. Next deer, I'm going to call in on my phone.


----------



## Muskynut13 (Dec 21, 2008)

I used it to call in a doe last sunday, it was fine but took forever. I think the only thing I would change is to have a numbering system for the county instead of saying what county it was taken in. It took it like 5 times to pick up what I was saying.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I checked my doe on the internet this past Saturday. Piece of cake, no problems. Sure beat having to drive out to a check station.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

The phone in system worked good for me.


----------



## TRHOD12 (Nov 15, 2008)

Check my sons deer in 2 saturdays ago online. Worked very well, just make sure you have a printer hooked up to the computer. It will have you print off the state number. I don't believe you can see this number unless printed out.

Good luck this week wacka, hope you and the boys score.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

My thing with this system is how do you know for sure the person that killed a buck is calling in a buck and not calling in a doe then killing more bucks just seems like they made poaching easier

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

TRHOD12 said:


> just make sure you have a printer hooked up to the computer. It will have you print off the state number. I don't believe you can see this number unless printed out.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I thought i was able to save it as a .pdf. I know I printed it out, but I didn't think I had to.
> ...


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> TRHOD12 said:
> 
> 
> > just make sure you have a printer hooked up to the computer. It will have you print off the state number. I don't believe you can see this number unless printed out.
> ...


----------



## DAVELEE (Apr 19, 2004)

hey captain i think the issues that most guys who dont like the new check system (for fear of making poaching easier) are missing is the fact it used to take the state weeks or months to compile all of the harvest information for a deer and by the time a descrepancy may have been detected the deer is completely gone (or at least claimed to be gone), now the state will have the information instantly and i think they will probably do spot checks. so if john doe checks in a deer at 8am via the computer and the game warden stops by his residence an hour later to do a courtesy inspection and follow up on how the new system worked everything better match up. information is power and with the new system the state will now know everything about you and your harvest instantly. i just about gurantee every dnr vehicle you see will be hooked to a mobile computer system just like the state highway patrol uses and will have access to the harvest database instantly


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> Not true, the new system you can report you shot a doe when indeed you shot a buck, the difference is nobody will know unless you are dumb enough to try and have it mounted.


And before, a person could knock the antlers off and do the same thing. Before, a person could randomly pick a name out of the phone book and tag in a deer as a land owner using that persons name and address, nothing was data based or ever looked up. There are always ways to cheat the system. This just makes is much more difficult to get away with it.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

It is a pain for me because I use landowners and don't have internet or printer at my home. Thankfully there are still a few old school check in stations within 20 minutes of my house. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I liked it and it's easy.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Captain - you'd also have to be a "gamblin man" to check a buck as a doe unless you plan to process yourself. Every shop that processes has to have a permit from the state...the state knows every legal processor of deer in OH. It is now easy for an officer to swing by a processor and verify buck or doe on every deer on that processor's list - which by the way is required by law. You take a buck to a processor you checked as antlerless and there is a strong chance you'll be speaking to law enforcement....it is much easier for them to identify this violation now and takes very little time. 

Expect to see officers running lists daily during peak times...youth season, peak rut in Nov & all firearm seasons. I expect the new system to catch MORE cheaters while allowing law abiders ease of reporting. At least that is my hope of what we see.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

With the old system I could have purchased as many tags as I wanted and killed as many bucks as I wanted as long as I checked them all in and had them processed at different places there was no way to be caught via any data base check without a huge amount of work.

With the new system, almost all done electronically a data base could be accessed instantly that would show I had checked in multiple bucks.

The old check stations that will still exist will still be the best venue for the poacher as those deer checked will still be logged via the old hand written forms I believe.

Anyone can think what they want about the new system but with real time check data available for the first time ever to the game wardens I think those who think they can beat the system better think a little before they act.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

It worked out great for me. I took a doe sunday mornimg and checked it in online. 4 hours later i had my deer processed. With the old system i was restricted to finding time to check it in monday between work as my closest check station is closed sundays.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> It worked out great for me. I took a doe sunday mornimg and checked it in online. 4 hours later i had my deer processed. With the old system i was restricted to finding time to check it in monday between work as my closest check station is closed sundays.


I used to pass on a lot of Sunday deer that I could have put in the freezer for the same reason. Only hunted in hopes of getting the monster that lives on our land... but saw a lot of good freezer deer that I would have killed under this system.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Dan44149 said:


> I used to pass on a lot of Sunday deer that I could have put in the freezer for the same reason. Only hunted in hopes of getting the monster that lives on our land... but saw a lot of good freezer deer that I would have killed under this system.[/
> I here you! The last think i want to do monday is find time to check it in and then spend the rest of the evening processing after work. This system allowed me to handle it all Sunday


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Only took 2-3 min to check in a doe I got this morning. I like it, put the number on the tag, put it in s zip lock sandwich baggie and tie it to the deer. how much easier can it be? plus one your done you can go right home or to the processer.


----------

